# Spider mites



## Jim Toomey (Jun 11, 2010)

What have you found to be the most effective againist spider mites?
I've tried the aeresol bombs, and I think they liked it...
Rotations of different pesticides?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 11, 2010)

i've had good luck with a rotation of: avid, tetrasan + sanmite, oil
some predatory mites are also extremely effective, but you need to make sure there are no pesticide residues which could be toxic to the beneficials. some pesticides have very long residuals


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2010)

pyrethrins work well for my small collection. schultz makes a few pyrethrin-based houseplant & flower sprays. there are more industrial-strength chemicals for larger collections/greenhouses, like those mentioned above.

for me what works is catching the infestation early then using repeated pyrethrin treatment the next week to kill the next wave that has hatched from eggs. neem works for me too. if growing in bright light you have to be careful the oils don't burn the leaves.


----------



## John M (Jun 11, 2010)

The best thing I've ever used is Horticultural Oil (97% Ultra fine grade mineral oil, 3% emulsifier), at 10-15 ml per litre of water. Use a paint sprayer to fog your entire collection at the first sign of mites. 'Works like a charm at suffocating the little buggers to death; but, does not harm the plants. Do not use at a stronger concentration. It's unnecessary and it will harm your plants.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 12, 2010)

a paint sprayer... what a great idea!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I'll be looking for a paint sprayer... any particular specifications to look for?
Brand?

Ever use it to spray other pesticides?
Thanks again!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2010)

have to be very very careful fogging actual pesticides... need complete coverage and very good respirator, and the stuff can float anywhere


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> have to be very very careful fogging actual pesticides...very good respirator...




don't forget about the appropriate cartridges for the respirator...


----------



## John M (Jun 13, 2010)

Off the top of my head, I can't remember the brand name of sprayer that I use; but, it's a good quality electronic sprayer. I bought it to use exclusively as a plant fogger and I never use it for paint. I have used it to fog my plants with insecticide; but, as has already been pointed out, extra precautions must be taken. The horticultural oil is just a really fine grade of mineral oil and therefore, it is harmless. However, insecticides are a different story. First, never use a paint sprayer to fog insecticides indoors. If you are outside, make sure that you are *UPWIND* from the plants so that all the fog floats *AWAY* from you. My plants are in a greenhouse; so, when I'm using it for insecticides, I turn off all the fans and close the vents (summertime), to stop *ALL* air movement. This way, the fog only goes in the direction that I point the sprayer. Then, I start at the back of the greenhouse and thoroughly fog all the plants as I walk backwards towards the door. I never stop moving. As I point the sprayer forward, I am continuously; but, slowly moving backwards, away from the fog. The fog rolls into and around the foliage as I back up and move away from it. When I get to the door, I put the sprayer down and leave the greenhouse and give the fog time to completely settle before I go back inside and turn the fans back on.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2010)

excellent method and description!


----------



## jewel (Jun 13, 2010)

I use Houseplant and Garden insect killer from the garden safe series by schultz, it knocks them out cold and is the only product i have found that does not cause leaf burn but it probably isn't practical for a large collection.
~Jewel


----------



## Ray (Jun 14, 2010)

I have had great luck with SucraShield, which is an organic pesticide derived from sugar. Unlike a true "toxin", it works by desiccating eggs, larvae, pupae and adults, and is supposedly effective on a wide range of insects and mites.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2010)

Ray said:


> I have had great luck with SucraShield, which is an organic pesticide derived from sugar. Unlike a true "toxin", it works by desiccating eggs, larvae, pupae and adults, and is supposedly effective on a wide range of insects and mites.


Beat me to it, Ray. After finally being able to take my plants outside, I've now given them two treatments of SucraShield. In a few days, I'll examine the plants again to see if I can see any live red mites, but so far, they seem to be history.

Are you still carrying it? If it works, it will be good to know I can get it from you again.

Before buying it, I should note that I did a bunch of research on the internet about it, and could not find a reason why I should not try it.

For my last spraying, I did add a little insecticidal soap to act as a wetting agent. I think it helped the spray stick a little better.


----------



## jewel (Jun 15, 2010)

is sucrashield made from sugar?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2010)

jewel said:


> is sucrashield made from sugar?



That is my understanding.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 16, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> i've had good luck with a rotation of: avid, tetrasan + sanmite, oil
> some predatory mites are also extremely effective, but you need to make sure there are no pesticide residues which could be toxic to the beneficials. some pesticides have very long residuals



OK, I got Avid, sanmite, and the horticultural oil and capsil. 
What length of time between each pesticide?
How often do you use them?
Thanks,
Jim


----------

